# Need cheap mp3 players for your haunt?



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Check woot.com

2 Sansa 512mb players (refurbs) for $20.

For that price I can scatter them around the haunt and even tinker with them without fear if I kill one or 3.

I ordered 4 


Just thought I'd share.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Uh didnt we get a 4 or 5 dollar deal on MP3's a couple of months back? Is thsi the same one or better?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am pretty sure these are different.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, these are different. The first cheapo MP3 player ($5) was from MPJA. It had just 16MB storage, and connected directly to a USB port. They sold out of them, but I found them at another location going for about $8. Unfortunately, the company has a $200 min. order which works out to about 29 of the players. I brought it up in the Group Buy section when FE was asking for input on quantity purchases. These guys have a player that is very similar to the cheapo:

http://www.amcamerica.com/MP8102.html

but I haven't heard back from them about pricing. I'll update when I get more info.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

These mp3 players ended up being rather nice.> I picked up 4 of them and they arrived today


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I emailed amcamerica again about their MP3 players. They never replied to my first inquiry. More to come (hopefully).


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I got my 4 and they are cool...
Otaku, I can sponsor a group buy if someone wants to do the leg work, Shipping out.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh man my sister went through three sansa's they just kept dying!
Hopefully yours are ok


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

A co-worker gave me an older MP3 player as he upgraded to a larger one. After looking around I found the same ones in a newer model, a *COBY* and I have found them at Wal-Greens for about $20.00 and they are *256 MB*. With a male USB port, a screen for viewing files, simple controls and a jack port; for audio out to a head set or other device (LOL). All-in-all it's only as big a full pack of gum 1"W x .5" H x 5" L. And runs on a single AAA battery.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I emailed amcamerica again about their MP3 players. They never replied to my first inquiry. More to come (hopefully).


Otaku, just wondering if you heard anything from that company?
I could use at least 6 of them.

I will also e-mail them and if I get a reply I will post it here.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Never heard a thing. If we wanted to get the 16MB player for ~$8 each, I suggest we try to get a group buy going and get them from watchcloseouts.net. We'd have to get 29-30 of 'em, and I'm definitely in for 4 players.

Hey, FE, any news on possible group buys yet?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

well its woot again
www.woot.com
Sandisk Sansa M240 1GB MP3 Player with FM Tuner
$9.99 + $5 shipping


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Never heard a thing. If we wanted to get the 16MB player for ~$8 each, I suggest we try to get a group buy going and get them from watchcloseouts.net. We'd have to get 29-30 of 'em, and I'm definitely in for 4 players.
> 
> Hey, FE, any news on possible group buys yet?


I need to get through the burlap and a few other 1st.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Those Woot Mp3 players are great.. I got in on the last 2 x 512 MB players for 19.00 and this is 1 gig ones so even better deal


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Never heard a thing. If we wanted to get the 16MB player for ~$8 each, I suggest we try to get a group buy going and get them from watchcloseouts.net. We'd have to get 29-30 of 'em, and I'm definitely in for 4 players.
> 
> Hey, FE, any news on possible group buys yet?


Otaku,

Based on your help with my "adding sound to props" question, I'd be willing to get in on this for 5 players.

Do we need to move this to the group buys section to generate more interest? I'm a noob and have yet to participate in a group buy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I already mentioned a buy for this item in the Group Buys section. It got a pretty good response. The source I found has > 400 in stock, and with the $200 min. order, I doubt that they'll run out soon. I may snag a couple of the Woot MP3 players and see if they can be hacked to work with the timer board. I'm thinking they would need a USB cable to attach to the USB-A connector on the board, but the power and data pinout should be identical. Just curious - did you try contacting Simple Circuit Boards about the MP3 controllers?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Otaku, I did look at the website. I was initially interested in the Chipcorder boards. But your MP3 timer circuit appeals to me because of the adjustable time duration. And I'm sure that the sound quality is better from an MP3 player.


----------

